# Pouch sling like the Kangaroo Korner



## mklanger (May 16, 2011)

Hi! I had a Kangaroo Korner pouch sling back in 2009 when my son was born, but lost it on an airplane when he was 5 months old. Now we are due again in August and realized that the company is out of business! Is there another pouch sling like that one? I didn't have the fleece one, just the stretchy cotton one.

Also...I have typically big babies...is it worth it to also get a moby?

Thanks!


----------



## Yuba_River (Sep 4, 2006)

I'm not sure if they're exactly the same, but I really like my Hotsling. You might be able to find a used replacement for the your old pouch--try the babywearer forum.

I think stretchy wraps are great for newborns, even if they are bigger--so cozy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## suesyu (May 24, 2011)

Hello,

I was just getting ready to post my carrier for sale and saw your posting. I have a Med sized, right-hand dominant, fleece (cardinal red) Kangaroo sling. It was only lightly used because I went back to work full-time when baby was just 6 months old ;-( Prior to that she loved her play-mat and slept so often that I did not get to snuggle with her much in the carrier. It's in great condition; in fact it has only been washed once since I got it as a gift because it has been used so rarely.

You can contact me at [email protected] or 415-609-0076 and I can send you a photo.

Cheers,

Sue


----------

